# Scooby Doo



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 17, 2002)

Went and saw Scooby Doo with my 4 year old. It had some Martial arts in it. About the coolest think was Chinese whip they did. They also copy some stuff like the spiral kick from the Matrix.
Bob


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2002)

Just parody stuff or anything good?


----------



## Elfan (Oct 30, 2002)

Its Scooby Doo, what do you think? ;-)


----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2002)

Fair enough! My wife and kids saw it but I haven't.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Oct 30, 2002)

Scooby's martial arts scenes are really not bad... the stuff with daphne is all wire work but the stuff fred does is pretty cool its but its not chain whip its more or a rope style like maybe a meteor. they are really well put together fight scenes.


----------

